# Vinny's AKC Show



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Vinny went to an AKC show today, he was the only open male, 1 puppy male. It was a real experience. First time my daughter put wiggies in for a show, they looked ok, Vinny's grooming looked good, Vinny was an experience. He thought he was a bloodhound in the ring, he wanted his nose on the grass and he peed in the ring. (He went just before going in) Needless to say the Vicks will be used pretty heavy tomorrow. As you can imagine we didn't get the point, better luck tomorrow. We going with a positive attitude tomorrow and a full jar of Vicks


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

What does the Vicks do?


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

I have been told males can't smell a bitch in heat as well. A friend (been showing over 25 yrs) told us to use it before we took him out of the car, then again after grooming and again before going to the ring. She has males right now 1 corso weighs 115 lbs at 14 mos and shes a petite lady about the same weight so it must work. I've also heard vanilla works.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Interesting! I was so surprised once when I took Tiger to conformation class. He was right behind a bitch in heat and didn't notice at all. Although, he did act very weird when the instructor went over him right after having gone over the bitch in heat.

Tiger's handler said that Tiger has been acting particularly goofy lately. She said his hormones are probably starting to come in or whatever. I wonder if she uses Vicks or anything!


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

My daughter's standard doesn't pay attention to them, he is so focused on her thats all that matters. Of course, she had at 8 weeks and got Vinny at 3 years.


----------

